# Pill bugs, and your tarantulas.



## Malhavoc's (Jul 8, 2010)

For awhile, actualy since I began keeping tarantulas, I have used sow bugs/pill bugs/rollie pollies/wood lice and every other common name you have for them as a staple of tank cleaning, to help increase the health of my tarantula and maintain the general flurishing tank the plants within it and subsequently my tarantulas.

 Now, I have a most curious of observations that was actualy sparked by one of my recent sling arrivals.

My sling (Lamproplema Violecepes) was rehoused into a 8"x8"x8" vivariuam with one pill bug as a cell mate ( sling is currently .5" ish) 

Tank is kept at about 22-25c with a nice high humidity to help stimulate growth of the sling and its general need.

I can go into more detial if required but I do not think its neccessary, needless to say the tank is a mirror image, both sides identicle, the sling origionaly housed at the left side under some corckbark leaning against the wall, and its companion lets call her "sue" (pill bug) origionaly rested with her. in the moss at the base of her entrance.

 The tarantula for one reason or another moved to the other side of the tank to the other piece of corckbark, the pill bug followed.

No recently while feeding the pill bug was nailed by the tarantula as the feeder walked near it, the tarantula IMMEDIATLY dropped the bill bug- despite having clear fang insertion, and went after the prey item instead (cricket)

the pill bug, I am amazed by is still kicking eating and moving with little harm, other then some dented plates and hemolomorph loss. however. the pill bug has continued to move about and continues its residence directly beside the spiders nest if not under neath some of its webbing.

A quick check for comparison and I noticed this to be a common trait amungst most of the tanks, the pill bugs residing near if not in the spider dens..



-------------------------------------------
*In summery, I have began to wonder if pill bugs share a symbiolic relationship with most species of spider, as I do not often see them predatated, and would like input from tarantula keepers if sow bugs are commonly found within the area of the tarantulas area and not just around sources of moisture.*


----------



## OxDionysus (Jul 8, 2010)

I have quite often seen my slings munching on pill bugs


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jul 9, 2010)

I've also seen them being eaten. That bite seems to have been a dry bite, no?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 9, 2010)

I can only assume it was a dry bite, for amusement sake I quarentined the little fella for observation, some puncture damage to underside and top of its shield, but otherwise going well I am curious if he will molt. 

 It was the first time I've seen these guys get hit by a T usualy they are ignored, and in this case dropped emiadiatly for a more sustaining prey item. hence the thought, but it is most likely a case of me probably not noticing them getting munched.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 9, 2010)

I've read that Dysdera crocata is one of the few natural predators of isopods, so it could be that they are (for some reason) unappealing to most spiders.  I have also seen them eaten tough... but rarely.

Here's a pretty interesting article from the Journal of Arachnology: THE SPIDER ENOPLOCTENUS CYCLOTHORAX (ARANEAE, CTENIDAE) AVOIDS PREYING ON THE HARVESTMAN MISCHONYX CUSPIDATUS (OPILIONES, GONYLEPTIDAE) .

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Jul 9, 2010)

I would think its more a case of both finding the best place in the cage to be. animals tend to find the spot that best suits their needs in their cage. in terms of spiders/isopods i would think its the microhabitat requirements being similar. while hunting bugs/spiders/reptiles over the years i've found isopods under the same piece of wood or rock as salamanders, snakes, spiders, various insects...but also as the only creature under those structures just as often. but it could be a fun experiment to try and work out if there is in fact some sort of commensal realtionship between spiders and isopods in captivity or if theyre just sharing the same microhabitat.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 9, 2010)

my WC aphonopelma dwarf (not sure of the species name) from texas pretty much lives on pill bugs. i put some in to keep her tank clean and i try feeding her regularly...yet she pushes the crickets away like they are irritating, sometimes killing them just to get them outta her way...and when the pill bugs come outta hiding she has a feast. in the last month ive had to put almost 10 pill bugs in her tank to replenish her cattle that shes farming lmao. 

i always thought they were gross and not really prayed upon (except by D. crocata) in the animal kingdom...making them perfect for tank cleaners for our hobby...apparently they are also a tasty snack in texas lol


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 9, 2010)

It has been noted that other inverts and even amphibians (such as the case with Pamphobeteus spp. and frogs/toads) have been found living in the same burrow. In many cases the other invert/amphibian was permitted as a beneficial guest to reduce pests or consume deadly ants.


I have noticed many of my tarantulas keep their webs/burrows clean by pushing out discarded prey and molts and depositing them on the other side of the cage. It needs to be done, but expends stored energy. The cohabitation of an isopod and spiderling could simply be a situation where the isopod consumes the left over prey carcass or molt and as a result the spiderling does not need to expend energy doing its regular maintenance.


----------

